# heater not heating



## 5stringnit (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a 2007 pathfinder. At normal operating temps, while sitting still, I have no heat. Upon moving, the cold air is slowly turning to heat. If I stop, it returns back to cold air. Coolant level is good. The heater hose is hot going into the firewall into the cabin. No leaks anywhere! Any help would be greatful and appreciated. thx


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

5stringnit said:


> i have a 2007 pathfinder. At normal operating temps, while sitting still, I have no heat. Upon moving, the cold air is slowly turning to heat. If I stop, it returns back to cold air. Coolant level is good. The heater hose is hot going into the firewall into the cabin. No leaks anywhere! Any help would be greatful and appreciated. thx


You must have some air in your coolant system. 

When cold, remove radiator cap and start engine and wait till the coolant steams up and eventually drop. Top it up with water/coolant or straight coolant. 

When I bought my 06 new, I added about a cup of extra coolant. Yeah, it wasn't full to the top.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might have a actuator not working... not letting the water into the heater core


----------



## bella (Jan 25, 2011)

*07 pathfinder same problem*

We have the same problem, did you find the cause of yours.
I have not looked at mine yet, but I think it may be a low vacuum to an actuator if they are vacuum operated.
Let me know if you have fixed yours.


----------



## beverly62 (Jan 15, 2011)

I had the same problem. Mine was caused by the radiator being cracked which destroyed my transmission and the heater core. It is still at the dealership being replaced. Thank God I hadn't went over 80,000 miles.


----------



## bella (Jan 25, 2011)

I looked at mine the other day. After reading many forms I decided to bleed the cooling system. First I elevated the front of the vehicle by driving up my steep driveway. Then I removed the expansion tank cap ( the engine was cold). Checked for signs of trans fluid. None present. Started the engine and after it was up to operating temp I reved up to 3000 rpm for about 30 seconds, checking the coolant level and topping up each time. Did this three times. Reinstalled the cap The vehicle was at roughly a 30 degree angle.
The heater so far seems to be working since. Waiting for my wife's final report.


----------

